# Ridge Vent: Cause of massive leaks?



## ShortEdged (Dec 23, 2007)

Can Ridge Vents cause leaks? This roof was put on four years ago and had been leaking from the start. It leaks in four places, but only seems to be apparent during long hard rains that last a day or two. The leaks are not in the same area of the house but in four different locations. Running hose water around chimney around porch, garage etc does not show any signs of leaking. I’m wondering if wind driven rain and the ridge vent could be the cause. Let me know if pictures will help. Water will drip and stream at times after very long hard rains.
Thanks



Needham Re-Roofing 1326199 ccc1326199 bryan joseph needham 1-888-633-3426 407-420-1919 972-572-6400 issue issues problem problems complaint


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Yes to all.


----------



## ShortEdged (Dec 23, 2007)

The roofer has suggested removing the ridge vents leaving only the four vents shown in the first picture. Other than the roofer sloping tar around, this is the first attempt at something to fix the leaks in four years. This roof is so simple, I just do not understand how it can be leaking in four places so fart apart. Thoughts? Is that enough ventilation with the ridge?


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

What catches my eye first in those pics is the plumbing stacks and box vents. You shingle up to a vent or pipe flashing until the top of a shingles goe's completely under and than you shingles up the sides and across tha back, it doe's not look like they did that in those pics.

The valley in the third pic also caught my eye, if both sections of roof are of the same sloped/pitch than the higher "main section" should have been cut and the other side ran through.

Close up pictures of the vents and valleys may show something different.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

None of the penetrations look anywhere close to being done correctly. Who knows what is still hidden that we cannot see. I really doubt the ridge vent is leaking, but who knows.


----------



## ShortEdged (Dec 23, 2007)

Slyfox said:


> What catches my eye first in those pics is the plumbing stacks and box vents. You shingle up to a vent or pipe flashing until the top of a shingles goe's completely under and than you shingles up the sides and across tha back, it doe's not look like they did that in those pics.
> 
> The valley in the third pic also caught my eye, if both sections of roof are of the same sloped/pitch than the higher "main section" should have been cut and the other side ran through.
> 
> Close up pictures of the vents and valleys may show something different.


The Jacks:
My understanding is these are installed correctly and they glued a piece of shingle to cover the bottom part of the jack. I thought this was odd too. Not sure if this is a FL code thing or just cosmetic. Or BS.. But I got this info from impendent source.
Close-up of a jack:









Yes, I asked about this too and get the same response as for the jacks. How can I approach this with the roofer if not correct.
Close ups of the box vents:










Notice the hack tar crap. Ticks me off..







http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h104/GreenTennis/Roof/FlHouse/IMG_0575.jpg









I told the same is for the chimney


----------



## ShortEdged (Dec 23, 2007)

MJW said:


> None of the penetrations look anywhere close to being done correctly. Who knows what is still hidden that we cannot see. I really doubt the ridge vent is leaking, but who knows.


Can you please elaborate?
I think I got my point across about the wrong type of dryer vent.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

I think you probably have separate unassociated leaks, and you will not be able to tell until you take these areas apart and find the leak sources. Your rear gutter in the chimney is wrong, though.


----------



## ShortEdged (Dec 23, 2007)

AaronB said:


> I think you probably have separate unassociated leaks, and you will not be able to tell until you take these areas apart and find the leak sources. Your rear gutter in the chimney is wrong, though.


I think this as well, but removing the ridge vent is the only thing they will do for now.
Can you tell me what is wrong with the rear gutter? I have showed this picture to the foreman and asked is this right? He states yes, but I'm not a roofer so I don't have anything to rebut with. I was told there is no room for box type of system.
I wonder why the building inspector (required in FL) did not write these things up..
thanks

Edit:
I’m told originally the flashing did not come up far enough on one of the previous roof calls about the leak. They added the flashing as you can see. To me this roof is so simple, why having so many problems.


----------



## ShortEdged (Dec 23, 2007)

Oh, forgot the pic of the front valley:


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

I roofed in the state of Florida for a few years, worked for Albert J Steppi Roofing who is located in the Winter Garden area and if we installed a roof with details like those on your roof we would have been back there tearing them out and re-doing them properly.

The roofer is obviously stumped an unable to find the problem, hence all the exposed roof cement on all those vents and chimney flashing's.
Roof cement is an acceptable material to use but not when it is left exposed like they have done.

I would ask the city for an inspection if I were you.


----------



## ShortEdged (Dec 23, 2007)

Slyfox said:


> I roofed in the state of Florida for a few years, worked for Albert J Steppi Roofing who is located in the Winter Garden area and if we installed a roof with details like those on your roof we would have been back there tearing them out and re-doing them properly.
> 
> The roofer is obviously stumped an unable to find the problem, hence all the exposed roof cement on all those vents and chimney flashing's.
> Roof cement is an acceptable material to use but not when it is left exposed like they have done.
> ...


Thanks, I will have my mother do that. We talked about it but have been spending all our efforts on the roofer who is not stepping up.
Is it only a phone call to get the inspector to come out?

They keep saying they can not find the leak, but only run a hose for a few minutes. Will the inspector make them rip it all out and do it over or are we on our own there?
thanks

Oh and Winter Garden is not far from this house ..


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

By the rear gutter I am talking about the Chimney flashing rear "pan"

It is not sealed to the step flashing at roof level, needed to keep the rear corner watertight.


----------



## ShortEdged (Dec 23, 2007)

Also, what is the requirement for valley metal? Is that required for the porch connection? Why I ask, it was requested on the contract to put valley metal across the connection between the house and the porch (because it was there on the previous roof). It appears it there some valley metal but it “feels” like it only goes across 2/3rds of way. 

Another picture of tar slop:


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

That isnt a valley. I would bend a set of flashings to go up under the ODE and onto the flat of the porch roof before shingling any of it.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I noticed that in the picture showing the area behind the chimney (up the roof slope), that area is flat all the way down to the chimney. Has there ever been a "cricket" installed there? This would certainly facilitate the water runoff instead of water collecting behind the chimney and possibly rising up over any flashing. Also-I (me) particularly don't like the flashing on the sides of the chimney, there are only a couple of large pieces. I like "step-flashing" which rises with each course of shingles, and the brick has a cut in it for the flashing to fit into. Good Luck, David


----------



## ShortEdged (Dec 23, 2007)

Slyfox said:


> The roofer is obviously stumped an unable to find the problem, hence all the exposed roof cement on all those vents and chimney flashing's.
> Roof cement is an acceptable material to use but not when it is left exposed like they have done.
> 
> I would ask the city for an inspection if I were you.


The county building inspector came out today. 
1) He noted the sloped tar all over the place but did not specifically say anything about violating any code
2) Said he could not tell if the ridge vent is installed correctly with out removing it to see underneath
3) Did say the flashing on the corners of the chimney did not look right or suspect??
4) Scratched his head on the dryer vent. Strange vent or something and thought it could be a possible water entry. I still believe it is not the correct vent for a dryer vent.
5) Agreed it did not appear they replace the jacks or the vents when the reroof was done
Apparently they see this type of thing on regular bases. Said at least this company is still in business and has an active license. This roofing company is quite large actually but their home base in another state.
The county inspector is going to call and request the roofer address the issues. He said sometimes when the county contacts them they respond. If they do not respond and correct the issues/leaks, county will report them to the state. I assume this is the state licensing board. BTW, the roofer stated they would do the vent and ridge vent this week. They were a no show again.

What I do not understand is how the county signed off on the permit inspections in the first place?? Can you or another roofer pinpoint the suspect chimney flashing issue in the picture provided?

Thanks


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

"4) Scratched his head on the dryer vent. Strange vent or something and thought it could be a possible water entry. I still believe it is not the correct vent for a dryer vent." -------- because* it is not.* It cannot have *screens* to trap the lint and cause back pressure causing a motor burnout and fire in your dryer. Or the very least a plugged vent duct that extends drying time. It needs a backdraft damper, also. There may be one under the cap but it soon would fail due to the screens stopping the lint there. 
*Clothes Dryer
* Connectors flex. [must be metal] max. 8ft. {6ft.} [1501.1,2437.5] {504.3X}
Connector not concealed in construction . . . .[1501.1,2437.5] {504.3.X}
Duct must be smooth metal inside . . . . . . . .[1501.1,2437.5] {504.3}
No screws in airflow . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .[1501.1,2437.3] {504.3.1}
4in. min. duct [elec. = appliance outlet size] [1501.2,2437.5] {908.1}
{14ft. inc. two 90° bends minus 2ft. per add'l. 90°} . . . .[n/a] {504.3.2}
[25ft. minus 22 ft. per 45° bend or 5ft. per 90°] . .[1501.3,2437.5.1] {n/a}
No mixing with or passage through other systems . .[1501.1,2437.3] {504.3.1}
*End outside in backdraft damper & no screens[1501.1,2437.3] {504.3.1}*

If the County Building Inspector did not see that dryer vent as a code violation, you should call his superiors for a reality check.... http://books.google.com/books?id=EO...#v=onepage&q=roofing chimney flashing&f=false

Be safe, Gary


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

Roofing cement left exposed to the weather will crack and create little gaps that will hold water and cause increased "speed up" deterioration of the roofing materials immediately surrounding that area.

The chimney flashing's show irregular laps and corner wraps,
plus show a poor slope at the top "rear" which will not allow water to run off properly, the slower water runs on a roof the more damage it will do.

GBR, said it all with the vent cover.

The other box vents have severe denting/bends in the top portion, thus gives you the same poor slope issue as the top side of the chimney.


----------



## SemperFi (Oct 14, 2009)

You should have a cricket behind that chimney, there is no way for water to shed off the sides, plus he used a vent for the dryer that will collect all of the lint making that a fire hazard. You need a 4" minimal GRV with no screen, but having a damper in it intead. The off ridge vent he used is the style that is not affected by wind driven rain, however it doesn't look to be pitched correctly, resulting in ponding water. Please keep in mind these are all suggestions made from pictures, but I think they would help. Good luck.


----------



## ShortEdged (Dec 23, 2007)

Unfortunately I was unable to be present when the inspector came out. I got the information second hand. He did make the comment that he hopes it is not our fault (meaning the inspectors fault). Not sure what that meant unless they are held accountable. And even if they are, what does that mean for the home owner?

1) Dryer Vent used:
When I visited I noticed the dryer was extremely hot and when the door to the dryer was opened, steam came out of the dryer. No air flow out of the dryer vent. I got on the roof to see and notice that this non dryer vent was used. The roofer tried to say if the internal screen was removed (which it is not), that vent can be used. I immediately told my mother not to use the dryer until we get that vent cleaned and that vent cover on the roof replaced. Maybe this is just one of the many items the inspector should have flagged in the inspection process.

2) cricket behind that chimney
How much room is required between the back of the chimney and the ridge to put a cricket? Roofer stated there was not enough room and that was the reason why no cricket was installed. However most of the chimneys I have seen, the flashing extends beyond the sides of the chimney so the water is diverted away from the sides of the chimney. Roofer stated the flashing is good. Looks like he is the only one that thinks so.

3) off ridge vents
Actually, he reused the 20+year old vents. I wonder if the flashing is rusted and has pin whole leaks. Yes, the water gathers on the top of the vents and I wondered if this could cause leaks. I believe the tops are dented in from them reusing them.

The inspector indicated he wanted the inspector, roofer and home owner to meet at the house to discuss the issues. If a miracle happens and the roofer shows, what would a reasonable request be?

Is this reasonable?
1) Replace all vents, jacks and flashing which includes removing/replacing shingles, and inspect/replace rotted decking around chimney. I’m pretty sure this is required to replace the flashing as I believe the sealed the shingles down when the attempted to fix a year or so ago.
2) Remove/replace all shingles from rear of house. Install missing flashing metal between the house and start of the porch and inspect and replace decking if rooted.
3) Repair ceiling damage
Anything else?
Thanks


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

The ridge vent, the other vents, the pipes are all installed wrong. I doubt the roof is even nailed correctly and probably, you will find nails in or near the butt joints. Never saw so much cement on a functional shingle roof before either.
Here's the RV detail. http://www.albertsroofing.com/Ridge Vent Detail.htm


----------



## violin (Oct 19, 2009)

I replaced the shingles on my roof last year and it was my first DIY project. I removed the plastics ridge vent because the ridge is perpendicular to the prevailing west wind from the jet-stream. I installed a box-vent on the west facing roof and gable vents on east and north. I didn't have compressor and coil nailer, just used a hammer. It was hard work for 29 squares roof. I only removed a small area of old shingles which I could replace in one day. Some areas were done in the spring and others in the fall; I didn't want to work in hot summer days. The new roof has been tested for one winter and one summer and so far so good (no leaks). I used Owens Corning Oakridge shingles manufactured in Minneapolis (paid $10.99 per bundle). I followed the instructions printed on the package; the woven valley was learned from Internet.


----------



## ShortEdged (Dec 23, 2007)

I was at the house on a visit and did some more investigation. The county inspector to date has had no luck with the roofer. This company is supposedly fairly large and “does” business in states: FL, TX, OK and a few others. I’m no roofer and I can see issues and have no idea why they will not fix the leaks other than they do not care about reputation and the work the have done. I will be turning them into the Florida Department of Business and Professional Regulation (license board) and the Florida Attorney General’s office. I don’t think this will help get the roof repaired, but hopefully the license board will fine and suspend their license. The county inspector stated they will turn them in if they do not respond in a timely manner as well. I would like to do some repairs, but not sure how to proceed. The paper work states if there is any work done to the roof it voids the their useless warranty. 

Here is what I found when I went back. A closer look at the ridge vent (I’m not sure it is leaking at the RV, but something sure looks odd. Kinda like a snake):










These so called roofers that came up from one of their south FL work sites piled on more tar which cracked:









These so called roofers stated they could not see where flashing could be leaking on chimney. It looks like a couple of patch jobs on top of each other to me. I’m not sure what is under the outer layer, but the metal does not wrap around the lower edge and they cut it short exposing the under layer. Sure looks like a leak prospect to me (In the middle of the picture you can see the cut of flashing at an angle and edge exposed):









This is a closer picture of one of the top edges of the chimney (that nail look suspicious and not sure what is under the goop) :









Here is a picture from attic of the dryer vent. Looks like it is leaking.








Odd thing is water must be running a long ways from this entry point.

Here is a roof jack just above the dryer vent. Looks like a possible stain from leak:









Damage done on inside:
Since the last visit, the popcorn ceiling has fallen off on the patch to right.


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

wow...
so what was the conclusion to all this???


----------



## Lulimet (Jul 26, 2010)

That workmanship is just criminal.


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

FL needs to get their act together


----------



## ShortEdged (Dec 23, 2007)

federer said:


> wow...
> so what was the conclusion to all this???


Just curious, how did you come across this tread?
Oh boy, were do I start. Is this Fed the tennis player?
Needham Re-Roofing has quite the reputation and even worse among their peers.
Last year I spent hours on the phone with the foreman going over the details of the issues and the pictures. He was located someplace in Texas and sent some yahoos from who knows from where with a large bucket of tar out to the house. Believe it or not he was trying to convince me that he saw nothing wrong with roof.. The yahoos got on the roof with a hose for ten min and said we see no leak lol. They climbed in the attic an took a look around and said it was dry. Oh geepers.. Well he would talk to them via phone and then back to me via phone. He finally agreed to remove the ridge vents and close the ridge. He was giving me a sob story about having to move money around so they could buy supplies in Fl.. IMO they were storm chasing in Fl but they have had a state license for many years but based out of Dallas. Then it went back to no returned calls.. They NEVER came out and did the repair.. We called the county inspector and he tried to get a hold of Needham Re-Roofing with no avail. The county inspector then sent them a register letter which they refused to sign for. We then filed a complaint with the Florida Department of Business and Professional Regulation. The county inspector’s office filed a complaint as well. They move at a snail’s pace. The county’s complaint got merged with ours, though the State of Florida prosecutor indicated she did not see their complaint information. IMO the county inspector should not have signed off on the inspection. There are even notes in the inspection that Needham needed to fix the ridge vent. It appears they never did the required repairs. The prosecutor just received the investigation report. We are currently trying to get the county inspection rescinded. 
I just noticed they renewed their Florida license. It will be sad if FL drops the ball a second time. I noticed they move around, get bad BBB and let the BBB expire and join a BBB in another town leaving bad ratings behind. I sure hope people Google them and find this information. Another enabler is the state was hiring any Joe off the street to do inspections after the hurricanes.
The issue still is not resolved. We don’t think we will be compensated or get the Needham to stand behind their work. We are hoping the state fines or revoke their license. I can see why these questionable contractors get away with type of stuff.. People get stressed out and drop it and these contractors know it. The story continues…


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

wow so you still have a leaking roof?????????? thats insane. you need to sue them. whats your insurance company say?


----------

